# PORTA-BOOT wer hat Erfahrung damit?



## necopa09 (24. März 2008)

*Hallo zusammen!*

*Ich interessiere mich für ein PORTA-Faltboot. Es scheint den großen Vorteil zu haben, dass es platzgünstig aufzubewahren, flexibel einzusetzen und ohne Anhänger zu transportieren ist.*

*Den Preis finde ich nicht ganz ohne.. und ich frage mich, wie wohl die Fahreigenschaften sind. Es macht einen eher labberigen Eindruck. Ich würde es gerne auf der Sorpe, Bigge, Möhne usw. verwenden.*

*Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Boot und seinen Einsatzmöglichkeiten??*

*Wäre für Hinweise dankbar!!*

*Gruß Steffen*


----------



## bertman (25. März 2008)

*AW: PORTA-BOOT wer hat Erfahrung damit?*

Hi,

mein Vater hat so ein PortaBoot, undich bin damit auf der Möhne und in NL unterwegs. Ist relativ stabil, zum langen Rudern allerdings ungeeignet! Bin total von dem Boot überzeugt!

Gruss aus der Nchbarstadt 

Robert :vik:


----------



## minden (25. März 2008)

*AW: PORTA-BOOT wer hat Erfahrung damit?*

Hatte auch mal eins,...

Fahreigenschaften mit Motor sind super, da es sehr schnell ins gleiten kommt,...wiegt ja nix.

An den "laberigen" Boden gewöhnt mal sich,...aber wenn du es hauptsächlich zum Rudern nehmen willst ist es nix,...denn Ruder lassen sich andere Boote bestimmt besser,...auch ist es natürlich sehr Windanfällig....


----------



## necopa09 (26. März 2008)

*AW: PORTA-BOOT wer hat Erfahrung damit?*

*Vielen Dank bis hierhin schon einmal. Ich denke ich würde es in erster Linie mit Elektromotor betreiben, zumindest wo erlaubt. Das mit der Windanfälligkeit habe ich schon öfter gelesen. Da ich Boots-unerfahren bin: Wo macht sich das besonders bemerkbar bzw. wo stellt die Windanfälligkeit anglerisch das größte Problem dar?*

*Gruß Steffen*


----------



## necopa09 (26. März 2008)

*AW: PORTA-BOOT wer hat Erfahrung damit?*



bertman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Vater hat so ein PortaBoot, undich bin damit auf der Möhne und in NL unterwegs. Ist relativ stabil, zum langen Rudern allerdings ungeeignet! Bin total von dem Boot überzeugt!
> 
> ...


 
Grüße zurück!

Und danke für die Antwort. Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, weil die kosten ja doch nicht ganz unerheblich sind. Darf man auf der Möhne mit E-Motor fahren??

Gruß Steffen


----------



## minden (26. März 2008)

*AW: PORTA-BOOT wer hat Erfahrung damit?*



necopa09 schrieb:


> * Wo macht sich das besonders bemerkbar bzw. wo stellt die Windanfälligkeit anglerisch das größte Problem dar?*


 
Naja, z.B. auf Flächen wo der Wind gute Chancen hat sich aufzubauen, auf einem See z.B. #h

Für welchen Zweck willst du es denn verwenden?

Windanfälligkeit ist schlecht wnen du vom Boot fischen willst, sprich, wegen der dann schnellen (zu schnellen) Drift.

Auf der Möhne darf man seid letztem Jahr mit Emotor drauf, dazu benötigst du aber eine Genehmigung,...Kostenpunk kann ich nicht genau sagen, meine was mit 60 Euro/Jahr?!?

Zum Rudern ist es allerding -wie schon gesagt- nicht gut geeignet,...es geht, ist aber suboptimal...

Wenn du eins gebraucht bekommt, zu gutem Kurs, machst du kaum was falsch, da die Teile sehr preisstabil sind,...


----------



## necopa09 (26. März 2008)

*AW: PORTA-BOOT wer hat Erfahrung damit?*



minden schrieb:


> Naja, z.B. auf Flächen wo der Wind gute Chancen hat sich aufzubauen, auf einem See z.B. #h
> 
> Für welchen Zweck willst du es denn verwenden?
> 
> ...


 

Tja, das Problem wird wohl sein, dass auf vielen Gewässern E-Motoren noch nicht erlaubt sind. Gerade auch für mich interessante. Da bleibt nur das Rudern und wenn genau das problematisch ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob ich mit dem Boot gut beraten bin. Ich finde die Verstaumöglichkeiten und Transportmöglichkeiten, sowie den flexiblen Einsatz überzeugend. Nur wenn es auf dem Wasser unpraktisch ist...

Ich werde mal sehen. So richtig viele Gebrauchte Boote habe ich noch nicht gesehen.... der Neupreis ist mit allen sonstigen Anschaffungen wie E-Motor etc... natürlich nicht gerade ohne. Da sind 2.500 EUR schnell ausgegeben.

Grundsätzlich hätte mich gerade die Sorpe sehr interssiert, wegen des Renkenfischens. Genau dort ist aber u.a. ein Elektromotor meines Wissens nach nicht zulässig, Selbiges gilt, meine ich, für die Bigge.  Und ich vermute doch mal stark, dass das Rudern auf diesen Gewässern mit dem Boot nicht ganz einfach sein dürfte. Oder ich muss mir einfach gezielt Gewässer suchen, auf denen man mit E-Motor fischen darf und eben in diese Richtung Abstriche machen.


----------

